# Using ConractDTG.com



## transamshop (Sep 23, 2007)

Has anyone here used contractDTG.com to print their shirts?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I haven't tried them yet, but they are a member of this forum


----------



## transamshop (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for moving this to the correct forum. Newbie mistake .

I'm getting ready to order a sample from them and I was just wondering if anyone else has dealt with them. They seem to be a company that's offering everything I'm looking for.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

transamshop said:


> Has anyone here used contractDTG.com to print their shirts?


Haven't used them personally but the guy who owns it is very knowledgeable in DTG printing.


----------



## Qacer (Sep 13, 2007)

I've tried ordering from them before. I was thoroughly impressed by the quality of the prints. However, from what I've been reading, it seems like they are very busy with printing. I am still waiting for a reply to an email I sent about a week ago. You may want to call instead.

Here are some pictures of my prints from the company:



http://i22.tinypic.com/2lavkvs.jpg
http://i24.tinypic.com/f8420.jpg


----------



## transamshop (Sep 23, 2007)

We called them last week and have a sample order in with them but there were some issues with their inkjets that they're trying to resolve. So still haven't seen the shirt yet. Also, your bottom link doesn't seem to be working but the first one did and it looks good.


----------



## Qacer (Sep 13, 2007)

transamshop said:


> We called them last week and have a sample order in with them but there were some issues with their inkjets that they're trying to resolve. So still haven't seen the **** yet. Also, your bottom link doesn't seem to be working but the first one did and it looks good.


The bottom link works now. My samples arrived about a week later after I got the invoice. It got here via UPS ground, but I'm also on the other side of the coast, so that is a reasonable shipping time frame.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey there guys! I just stumbled across this thread and thought I would add a thing or two - I appreciate the positive discussion, as well as the samples being posted!

We went through some very serious growing pains recently due to the sudden popularity of the ContractDTG concept. We've implemented several new things recently that should expedite all procedures, such as increased labor force, added more management to expedite in customer relations, a new shipping / receiving center, a BRAND NEW website (same URL, of course) that more clearly explains our policies / procedures, advancements with the equipment and artwork processing routines, and several more things that will be implemented after the Orlando show.

I appreciate all the business from everyone here, and we look forward to continued growth and FASTER RESPONSES! lol


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

PS - at our location here in California, we have actually just switched to 16 hour print days instead of the normal 8. These shifts are filling quickly. We have also implemented THREE points of quality control, to ensure that no questionable material ever leaves our facility. If anyone ever has any questions, please drop us a line!


----------

